# Newby: can't find the develop module



## tadd5181 (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't find the develop module...I have checked "develop"  under pull down menu under "window" but then nothing happens...what am I doing wrong.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome!

If Develop doesn't show with the other tabs in the upper right, ctrl-click on the black bar near the rest of the tab labels and choose "Show All":




If it does show, of course, click on it. 

Hal


----------



## tadd5181 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am sorry...I don't see "other tabs in the upper right" and I don't know where the "black bar near the rest of the tab labels" is...more help for a dummy needed.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmmm... can you submit a screen shot of what you see in Lightroom?

Here's how to take one: 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...t-screenshot-quot-on-Windows-or-Mac-computers

And here's how to attach it to a forum post:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...attach-a-quot-screenshot-quot-to-a-forum-post

Hal


----------



## tadd5181 (Jul 6, 2012)

this is the screen shot...looks very faded to me...but you may can see I have a check by "develop"  and yet nothing about develop shows up on my screen that I see.  I put the check in after clicking on "window"


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, but could you show the whole lightroom window, not just the menu?

Hal


----------



## missingelement (Jul 6, 2012)

Try pressing "Shift + Tab" to bring up all the panels in lightroom and see if you can see it then. Or just press "D" for Develop Module.


----------



## tadd5181 (Jul 7, 2012)

What I didn't notice before was a tiny, tiny arrow arrow at the top center of the screen which brings up library, develop, etc.   And your suggestion works, of course, too.   Thanks


----------

